# OSA 2018 Lamb Season



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Feb 19, 2018)

Excited to see babies on the ground!

Ozark Serenity Acres Lamb Journal 2018

7 First time Ewes- St. Croix (2017)

1 First time Ram (2017)

All commercial as all previous owners did not keep good records (sad). First time I have owned Hair sheep previously a wool sheep owner. Love this breed. Although they say parasite resistant, we have a strict wormer program on all our animals. Keeps the vet bill minimal!

Have 4 ewes due anytime now. 3 others due about June??


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Latestarter (Feb 19, 2018)

for a successful lambing season.


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you Thank you we need it!!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 19, 2018)

Pretty sheep! Ours are Dorper/Katahdin mixed. My starter flock, we just finished our third lambing. The magic of birth never fails to amaze me.


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Feb 20, 2018)

They are feeling the load!


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Feb 21, 2018)

4+" of rain overnight....they have decided the hut is ok to use...talked to them this morning said it would alright to wait a few more days ..


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 21, 2018)

We have two that have some St. Croix in their lineage and they haven't needed worming in over a year and a half.  Your sheep look content but ready to get it over with.


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Mar 4, 2018)

The natives are restless! We are still waiting!
One ewe #5 is a bit jiggly! so big she may have twins.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Mar 14, 2018)

#2 & #5 are showing teets. lady parts are the size of my fists. did I mention new moon.
the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2018)

I think they enjoy making you wait.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 15, 2018)

But hey... we'll wait with you!


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Mar 15, 2018)

IKR! Went over to a buddies barn today to check his ewe. Said he thought she wasnt acting right. They had two lambs on the ground...so dang cute! I think mom is about 9 yrs old and tired out! Think she had a rough time gettin him out....she perked up a bit after getting her moved around. 
Cute lambs...can't wait for ours!


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 15, 2018)

9 years old is pushing the limit but I know of some who have gone longer.  Hopefully she will perk back up.


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Mar 15, 2018)

Oh I agree Mike! Our friend was commenting on how time flies. He said this would be there last lambing. He had two out there that normally had twins but both had singles this year.


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Mar 15, 2018)

Oh my gosh! I may just be an excited sheep mom but I think #3 is in early labor. She is laying down, with her head close to the ground ..shallow breathing then when she lifts her head she is heavy breathing...been like this for about an hour or so. First timers...new moon approaching....can we be lucky tonight? #5 is laying down in the same area not chewing her cud either. Restless and scratching the ground now and again. While #2 & #4 are lying next to each other chewing their cud with no care in the world! 
Sunshine is out and it is about 65 degrees out. Just gorgeous day to be lambing!


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 15, 2018)

Perfect weather for it.  We can usually tell if they are close by paying attention to the others.  They will back off a bit and give the birthing ewe some space or if they are in the open like they are now, the ewe giving birth will go off away from the others.


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Mar 15, 2018)

Mine are in a pasture too. But they all came running which got my attention and bawling. They then went in the smallest pen that is grassy and 4 laid around the pen giving her the corner. They are funny for sure. I was over at the sawmill when I saw the commotion. Then I saw her laying kind of funny. Will go out here in a bit to check on things. Get some pics maybe...


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Mar 21, 2018)

This is what happens when you leave the ram in with the herd for an underterminate time. Guessing game commences! We are still waiting for lambs! God Bless Me....driving me batty!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2018)

And I bet you have ewes with udders the size of volleyballs......


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Mar 22, 2018)

oh baymule, they do have udders for sure. But they are not all that big as they are first timers I think.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 22, 2018)

I had a ewe with an udder  so big that she walked funny—for THREE WEEKS! They will make you crazy.


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Apr 4, 2018)

#5 had her two boys this morning at sunrise unassisted! Went out to feed and two babies appeared out of the hay stack! Everybody is doing fine!
The weather is cold again but the sun is shining here today. We got them settled in the hut so they can go in and out as they please. Jugs will be used tonight as I have another that looks like she may lamb anytime. 1 down, 3 to go this round!
Temps day before yesterday werein the high thirties, yesterday was 71 then today it is in the high 30 low 40's ...perfect lambing weather !
Ps...her bag doubled in size yesterday.......note for future!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 4, 2018)

Congrats on the new babies!!! They are so sweet and cute!


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you Baymule!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 4, 2018)

Nothing like new lambs to make you happy!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 4, 2018)

They are cuteys and she looks like an attentive momma


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Apr 4, 2018)

#5 is an awesome mama! she is a keeper!!
When I get close, she stomps that foot and talks to me....good momma!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 4, 2018)

Congrats! Glad all went well. What a great thing to greet you in the morning  They look very healthy!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 5, 2018)

Congratulations!! 

 on more soon!!


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Apr 11, 2018)

We are still waiting for more to make their debut! Three gals have full bags....almost looks painful coming from a momma viewpoint! Ha Ha...soon....new moon is the 15th....maybe I will get lambs for my birthday??


----------



## Baymule (Apr 11, 2018)

My sheep don't believe in full moons. Frustrating.....didn't they get the memo?


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Apr 20, 2018)

#3 had her twins this morning! Boy and Girl! 
Did not expect that out of her at all! Thought she would have a single....my bad! She did not look big enough to have twins!
Will be interesting to see what the others have considering how big they are!! Ha Ha....2 out 4 had them at daybreak in the field unassisted! Gotta love that!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 20, 2018)

glad that they are delivering well! 

Will you be retaining any of the ewe lambs?


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Apr 20, 2018)

Have not decided yet....still thinking on it!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 20, 2018)

Lol! Don’t ask any of us! We are enablers and will tell you to keep every single one!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 20, 2018)

You know you just GOTTA keep all the little girl lambs... They are your herd's future! The rams are perfect for dinner (once they fill out a bit)!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 20, 2018)

I cut my ram lambs and name them all Dinner. LOL LOL


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 21, 2018)

I told you that we are a bunch of enablers!!!


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Apr 22, 2018)

21st and 22nd
Twins born to #2 & #4
we are at 8 babies....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheep math!!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 22, 2018)

That is awesome! How you doing on the blue vs pink ratio?


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Apr 25, 2018)

4 girls and 4 boys!! Yay!!
Video of them all  coming shortly!


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Apr 25, 2018)

Feeding Time this morning...had to cross the big creek!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 25, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 26, 2018)

It's always funny watching them go through water.  If you had to put a caption over them it would be something like "Ouch Ouch Ouch Ouch" for every step.


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (May 31, 2018)

We have officially started the last of our birthing ewes. She had this one about an half hour ago


 

 ....It's a boy! Going to go out and check on her again when the storms settle a little bit. She decided to give birth just as the storms started up. The other two ewes look like they are ready anytime! Yay!!!


----------



## Baymule (May 31, 2018)

Nice lamb. Congrats on the new baby, hope the others lamb soon!


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Jun 27, 2018)

June 1st-Ram lamb (single)-healthy
June 3rd-Ram lamb(single)-healthy

Have had two lambs show up with a skin dermatitis due to tick bites-overrun with ticks this year!! Even the dog has had issues despite the different preventions applied.

Used Vetricyn twice to heal up-miracle med!!

One ewe had bag rash looked to be from possible urine run off pooled up on bottom of bag caked up with dirt/hair causing a rash...no open sores visible-applied Vetricyn liberally.

Wormed all including Ram and Goaty Goat with Valbazen. Recommended dosage for each. Tagged last three adult ewes.

Have continued to feed oats/shelled corn once a day in addition to their pasture and round bale. Added round bale this last Monday due to our dry weather conditions previous to this weeks rain. 3" last couple days. temps last week and half upper 90's until the rains hit. dried grass out, slowed growth with high temps. rains have definitely jump started grass again.

Lick tub(mineral) and white salt lick offered as free choice.

Cleaned out loafing shed, applied fresh straw.
Records for me


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2018)

You have been busy! All in a good, productive way!


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Jul 12, 2018)

3 lambs have left our herd already. More to go yet!
Everybody is hanging out today...


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 12, 2018)

That looks like some contented sheep.


----------

